# ترنيمةأمسك يا رب ايدى زى بطرس زمان



## men@ elgm@l (7 مارس 2007)

أمسك يا رب أيدى ذى بطرس زمان 
لما قرب يغرق مسكت أيدية بحنان 
ورفعته وسط الموج اديتة سلام و امان 
وانا ذية يا رب امسك أيدى كمان 

2- الموج عليه عالى يخطف قلبى منى 
و الريح يا رب شديدة خايف نفسى تخنى 
و المركب طالع نازل و صخور بتحطمنى 
قول للموج يهدى فى صدرك احضنى 

3- ادخل يا رب سفتنتى املك حياتى تمام 
و اطرد منى الخوف داوى كل الالام 
اسكن جوة قلبى املاه بالسلام 
ابدا ماتسبنى لوحدى امشى وسط الايام 


للتحميل اضغط على الوصله 

عايز ردود جميله مش هقول قبل التحميل لكن بعد التحميل وكمان لو معجبتكوش خلاص بلاش رد 

http://www.mediafir e.com/?0keyenjmg ec


----------



## men@ elgm@l (7 مارس 2007)

على فكره الترنيمه دى توزيع جديد بس جميله جدا


----------



## so2so2 (11 مارس 2007)

انا بحب الترنيمة دى بس اللينك مش شغال ياؤيت تنزلها تانى علشان يشتغل 
ومعلش هتعبك معايا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mama (11 مارس 2007)

اين الوصلة الى انزل منها


----------



## mama (11 مارس 2007)

:ranting: :ranting: اين الوصلة الى انزل منها


----------



## NAROz (11 مارس 2007)

جميلة جدا 
بس اللينك مش شغال


----------



## men@ elgm@l (11 مارس 2007)

اسف هرفعها مره تانيه


----------



## men@ elgm@l (11 مارس 2007)

*اللينك ده شغال 10/10*
http://www.mediafire.com/?0keyenjmgec


----------



## Emad-ch (11 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا مينا على الترنيمة الجميلة دى انا اول مرة سمعتها  فى المصيف وكانت هى الشعار للمصيف


----------



## bebosho (12 مارس 2007)

جميله جدا 
شكرا ليك يا مينا
بجد انا الترنيمه دى بموت فيها


----------



## mecho777 (12 مارس 2007)

good


----------



## men@ elgm@l (12 مارس 2007)

لو حد عايز ترنيمه معينه يبقى يكتبلى وبنعمة المسيح هجبهالوا 

شكرا على الردود الجميله


----------



## better_life01 (13 مارس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beter_amir (15 مارس 2007)

lozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## كلاراجانو نانسى (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: †ترنيمةأمسك يا رب أيدى ذى بطرس زمان†*

جميله جدا
شكرا ليك يا مينا
بجد انا الترنيمه دى بموت فيها​


----------



## مارىرشاد (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: †ترنيمةأمسك يا رب أيدى ذى بطرس زمان†*

شكرا يامينا على الترنيمة ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Kiril (11 مايو 2009)

تحفة
ميرسي


----------



## Kiril (11 مايو 2009)

انا نفسي في الاصلية


----------



## john_elabd (11 مايو 2009)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## kalimooo (12 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------

